

Worst Bar Chart of 2014? - kitty
http://blog.infoadvisors.com/index.php/2014/01/29/worst-bar-chart-of-2014we-may-already-have-a-winner/

======
larockt
This one will be hard to beat!

~~~
kitty
Yup. It's a groaner for sure

